# How did you start your weekend?



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Ah the best thing about my week is when i get to abuse my machine at home as i only usually get to use it once after dinner on weeknights. So the Saturday morning 'wake up' coffee is key to the start to a great weekend.

This morning i started my weekend with a double hit of Guatamala SHB Fedecocagua from the amazing roaster just up from my work - Coffee, Chocolate & Tea. A beautiful espresso which was very smooth, creamy with hints of chocolate and vanilla so how could i resist taking two hits - lots more to follow i reckon.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A flat white made with Bolivia Finca Loayza from HasBean (still in the hopper from last night). Soon to be followed by ST. ALi Competition Espresso blend. Their Rwanda will be in the Chemex this afternoon

Tomorrow I have Da Matteo from The Coffee Machine's stand at London Coffee Festival to try out

I'll be mixing and matching these coffees for the next 10 days


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Woke up at 7am, drank my usual 500ml of water / berocca to get hydrated...ate my egg-whites omlette then porridge with honey, raisons, coconut, cinnamon.

Then had a single espresso - Has Bean Viphya Geisha through the gaggia Classic. Pineapple/lemon acidity but creamy and a long finish, slight bitterness but probably my bad... Went down well, didnt have the double shot as im trying to keep hydrated today - have drinks planned tonight


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

What grinder do you have at home David?

I started my day with a training session for one of the weekenders at work, followed by some lunch from Little Italy, and I'm about to go back over to the west end with my laptop to do some website work with some coffee. Also going to order some Moo Mini Cards as Glenns inspired me


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

got up and made q quick latte with the bag of sumatra i grabbed from tesco (meh not the best even by supermarket standards to be honest, but better than no coffee) to get me by until this morn, then headed down to green and brown to grab 3 bags of has bean and it was off to work where i am right now until 5


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

Tomorrow, I will drink a mug of coffee grown in the Boliven Plains in Laos PDR . This coffee produces a lovely cup made with a cup filter. It seems to have matured since it was opened whilst theoretically it should now be stale.


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey Michael,

Don't have a grinder in the house at the moment. I used to use a 50's Spong No.1 which was awsome but came to its end. I will probably get one of the Hario range of mill grinders as its just me drinking coffee in the house so not grinding masses. Might use one of the wee DeLonghi KG49 models from the work as they are pretty awsome for the money. Open to suggestions though!!


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

This weekend has been the usual mix of espresso and chemex for me, a quick stove-top and picked up a cocktail shaker and tried out Shakerato


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

For me the best thing about weekends is taking my time.......

Up late, have a proper shave with my DE safety razor (Takes time....) showered, coffee machine on, potter.... , Croissants ready to warm up. Americano with a triple espresso!!!!!

If im really lucky F1 Qualifying will be in which i love too.

Off to watch thomas and friends early this saturday!!!!!! 180deg from my ideal morning.......

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

lol, can relate to the Thomas and Friends but thankfully coming away from that stage now. Onto Ben10. Can't beat the relaxed weekend coffee making. Utter bliss.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Home made sourdough with Bonne Mamam jam and three cappuccinos (Italian size) using my Alex Duetto II


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This weekend I started my weekend by making a coffee in a cafe

My wife and I headed to Workhouse Coffee in Reading on our way to Bristol & Weston-super-Mare (to escape Royal Wedding festivities in London)

There are a *few photos of me* making a number of drinks and experimenting with different pressure profiles on a La Marzocco paddle machine, with individual group pressure profiles.

I pulled shots of the 1576 and Superdry blends and had fun comparing them to those pulled by Greg and his team. My poor wife was the guinea-pig for each shot and I had to pull her off the ceiling with a sausage roll afterwards (and one of Greg's special coffees too)

The Costa Rica was also tasting lovely as a filter.

Workhouse Coffee Town store (King St, Reading) has a very rustic feel to it and the service is superb, with loads of smiling and friendly customers coming through the doors when we were there.

This was the first time I had visited this cafe as I had only been to their Oxford Road store (335 Oxford Road, Reading) in the past


----------

